# my M-Audio Mobile Pre has started picking up radio stations...



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

So for some reason my M-Audio Mobile Pre is picking up radio. Its really weird though...

I have a single connection from the 1/4" left channel out to a dual RCA to my av. Only my left speaker is outputting (but shouldn't whatever is being sent be mono, just duplicated?)

Unplugging the m-audios power, or unplugging the output jack, gets rid of the radio.

I have no idea how to fix this... happens if I try the right channel output too.

(wasn't happening last night or the other day when I was making measurements... I traced all the cords, none are running over anything else, picking up the pre doesn't do anything...)


heh I fixed it by putting 1/4th of a stereo (1/8") jack into the stereo out. I still get all my normal sound. (And the 1/8" jack isn't connected to anything)

If I put it in all the way the radio comes back. It also comes back while sending signals through... not nearly as bad, but at some frequencies from the REW sweep the radio is definitely audible


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a good station? :rofl:


----------



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

mechman said:


> Is it a good station? :rofl:


Not really.. its some AM station with a guy announcing sports of some sort. (I didn't listen too closely)


----------

